# free plant clippings



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

here's a good starter package. Thank to digitalgod, now I have a ton of this stuff!

anacharist
wendti
crypt
java moss w/ some hair algae
java fern
and some other stuff I don't know

I'm in McKinney, near the Allen Outlet on Stacy Road. Local pick up ONLY. I prefer if you're a club member since many of yall helped me get started. Good reason to join, prospect new members!

here's a few pics:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What you are calling Anacharis is actually Hornwort. It's a kind thing to offer free plants.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Yea, hornwort is great for breeding tanks... it's a weed!  We pull tons of it out of our breeding tanks on a weekly basis.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Your Amazon sword is showing signs of Potassium deficiency. Are you fertilizing with Flourish or similar? (Note: Flourish Excel is not a fertilizer as I learned when starting out.)

Here's a handy chart I refer to for such things:
http://www.finostrom.com.gr/images/aqua/fertilizers/map.htm


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

duc do you still have the driftwood, how much and what are the measurements? also what are the plants that look like anbuis? I also still owe you $10.00


----------



## kleankord (Mar 29, 2010)

where are the discus?


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> What you are calling Anacharis is actually Hornwort. It's a kind thing to offer free plants.


I forgot that it was called hornwort but I do have anacharis, only about 7 stems of it. It's not growing, which is a surprise... I've had great success with it previously

what's the red plant next to the anacharis called? I love my water sprite!

Here's the Anacharist











macfan said:


> Your Amazon sword is showing signs of Potassium deficiency. Are you fertilizing with Flourish or similar? (Note: Flourish Excel is not a fertilizer as I learned when starting out.)


thanks Mac! I been looking for a visual guide to plant deficiency but haven't been very lucky. It has yellow leaves and it been dying off since I put it in this big tank. I had a sword before and it keep growing until it outgrew its 10gal. I didn't add any fert. back then either... just lots and lots of light

I'm about to purchase some dry fert. from that website too! Just wanting to see if anyone want to split the order. 4 lbs of fert is quite a lot! I just dosed some flourish excel as well... what the heck is it if not fertilizer? I was about to spend another $8 buying another bottle! grr..! thanks a lot for the info!



fishyjoe24 said:


> duc do you still have the driftwood, how much and what are the measurements? also what are the plants that look like anbuis? I also still owe you $10.00


yes, I do have anubia but it's not the one on the driftwood. I'm not sure what the one on the driftwood is called... I got it with the Discus

you can take me to the meet and keep the $10 for gas money 



kleankord said:


> where are the discus?


I just prune the tank and they're hiding behind the big driftwood.

Question: how the heck do you quote multiple people? I had to code it manually...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your red plant looks like Ludwigia palustris. By anbuis, do you mean Anubias barteri nana?

Hope to meet you at the meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Anubias barteri nana? that's what it looks like to me.
um take you to the meeting. you're going to melt. hope you can take the heat. I need to get my ac rechared. blue car, black interior, hope you like riding in a toaster lunch box.


----------

